# Cleaning the inside of a Rapido hatch



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We have just started to clean our Rapido 7065+ MH and have a question about the rear toilet hatch (see photo)
It is impossible to get at the inside of the clear plastic because it is screwed to a plastic frame which gets in the way
It seems an obvious move to unscrew the clear plastic, clean it and screw it back on again
Is this the best way or do I need to do it another way
Anyone have experience?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Just bought our first Motorhome - Rapido 924F. Cant help you with your query, but can you please tell me the best product to keep the bodywork shining? Cheers Barry


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hatch*

I did try once to remove the lid to clean it but was stumped as I could not see a way of taking it off its hinge without getting a bit heavy handed so will watch this topic as I would like to replace all 3 of my rooflight lids.
Chris


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Not sure whether this is the same problem but my two rooflights are double skinned and there is dirt between the two layers that I would like to clean but can,t see how to separate or perhaps its not possible.
Is this the same problem above.
dave


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido Bodywork*

In reply to Bazzeruk re maintenance of bodywork. I use Mer as recommended by Wokingham Motorhomes (THE Rapido experts) and think it excellent. Bought it in Halfords.

Colin


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

mgacoupe said:


> We have just started to clean our Rapido 7065+ MH and have a question about the rear toilet hatch (see photo)
> It is impossible to get at the inside of the clear plastic because it is screwed to a plastic frame which gets in the way
> It seems an obvious move to unscrew the clear plastic, clean it and screw it back on again
> Is this the best way or do I need to do it another way
> ...


Have a word or make an appointment with Wokingham Motor homes ,what Martin or Paul don't know about Rapidio's is'nt worth knowing ,hope this helps.

Tony A.


----------

